# Serrasalmus sp.



## memento (Jun 3, 2009)

On YouTube I ran into THIS MOVIE of a Serrasalmus species, without identification.
I looked into the unidentified specimens on OPEFE, but this one was not in the list.

Does anyone know what species it is, or perhaps should be listed as yet another undescribed piranha ?


----------



## Big Den (May 5, 2008)

Looks like a young rhom, but most serra's look like that at that size.


----------



## memento (Jun 3, 2009)

Big Den said:


> Looks like a young rhom, but most serra's look like that at that size.


They do, though this one seems to have no black at all in the anal fin and only a very small edge on the tail...


----------



## Dr. Giggles (Oct 18, 2003)

Lucien said:


> Looks like a young rhom, but most serra's look like that at that size.


They do, though this one seems to have no black at all in the anal fin and only a very small edge on the tail...
[/quote]
Only because of its age. It will fill out as an adult. I also believe that's a rhom.


----------

